# Sky TV



## Carlingph (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,
Moving to Dubai shortly and was wondering if Sky TV was readily availaible and if so is it the same channels as UK TV and how do you go about getting it.

Thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Carlingph said:


> Hi,
> Moving to Dubai shortly and was wondering if Sky TV was readily availaible and if so is it the same channels as UK TV and how do you go about getting it.
> 
> Thanks


Short answer . No think about logically, sat tv is basically line of sight from your dish to the satelite and as were out of sight of the particular sat then you wouldnt get it.

There are some very techie people that will install a sling box back to the UK to set up there and someone far smarter than me will tell you how to do it. There is sat tv providers here such as OSN - The ultimate HD Television experience or as a lot of people do here use itvplayer, bbc iplayer via v..p..n. Others use various websites to download UK/US programs quite happily.


----------



## jasoninspain (Jun 1, 2009)

Short answer - YES 
You can use slingmedia technology to stream UK tv via the internet


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

or you can rejoice that you no longer have exposure to UK soaps and reality TV. Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## jasoninspain (Jun 1, 2009)

vantage said:


> or you can rejoice that you no longer have exposure to UK soaps and reality TV. Woo Hoo!!!!


I think the majority just miss the football on sky sports, or euro sports for the motorcycle racing, although many want CH4 racing and the Racing UK. We have many oil rig workers that don't have much entertainment whilst away for months on end.

Eastenders, Corrie, emerdale etc? not my cup of tea, I am sure there are far better things to be doing in Dubai.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Foot Ball,

Can you explain where to get one and what it allows you to watch?

Many thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> or you can rejoice that you no longer have exposure to UK soaps and reality TV. Woo Hoo!!!!


Or the fact you are no longer giving that [beeeep] Murdoch any of your money.

For folk not yet arrived, there is more Premiership on the local, cable channels than in the UK. As well as golf, darts, cricket etc.


----------



## jasoninspain (Jun 1, 2009)

Foot Ball said:


> you should get a plug and play iptv box like we did, and it requires no dish , which means when moving or even in holidays u can take it with you , even to uk.....and it works anywhere in the world...we have one now for about half a year[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Foot Ball
> 
> What make is it?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Foot ball have you tested that this works in the UAE?

Wikipedia thinks not:

iptv - Google Search


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Slighly digressing, out of interest what cable/satellite options are available in the UAE?

Thanks


----------



## jasoninspain (Jun 1, 2009)

Best option is slingbox or boxee set up. We use a UK based company that keeps our sky hd box in a server room that's connected to internet & satellite feed. Many people in UAE using this system, and slingmedia even have a UAE discussion group last time I checked. Best bit is you can record stuff. Only other option is SKY GO using a VPN. 

filmon(dot)com stream bbc itv ch4 etc for free you could try that and see if works in uae. sky tv and freesat are the best for UK Tv but its how you access it and who your internet provider is. I travel a lot so having world wide access is so handy.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

jasoninspain said:


> Best option is slingbox or boxee set up. We use a UK based company that keeps our sky hd box in a server room that's connected to internet & satellite feed. Many people in UAE using this system, and slingmedia even have a UAE discussion group last time I checked. Best bit is you can record stuff. Only other option is SKY GO using a VPN.
> 
> filmon(dot)com stream bbc itv ch4 etc for free you could try that and see if works in uae. sky tv and freesat are the best for UK Tv but its how you access it and who your internet provider is. I travel a lot so having world wide access is so handy.


Sounds excellent Jason, who is the UK company if you don't mind me asking


----------



## jasoninspain (Jun 1, 2009)

if you look for "british tv in dubai" on google you will find them via the blog, I don't think I am allowed to say who they are on this forum.


----------



## Yas9 (May 12, 2013)

Hi, how much is the price for these two options? is it paid monthly or annually? also do premier league footballs come on live?

Cheers


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Foot Ball said:


> stamboy it does work otherwise I wouldn't lose my time. However I love football so with this i get coverage of all premiership games between others and off season i can just cancel my subscription for the footie package and restart it when the season kicks off.....in between i get all channels like the freeview. And YES BEEN to Dubai in holiday and believe it or not it works.before booking we made sure the hotel had good wifi and it simply worked


Hi Foot Ball

Firstly thanks for the very informative posts. Secondly, it wasn't me who was doubting that it wouldn't work, it was another member


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

jasoninspain said:


> Best option is slingbox or boxee set up. We use a UK based company that keeps our sky hd box in a server room that's connected to internet & satellite feed. Many people in UAE using this system, and slingmedia even have a UAE discussion group last time I checked. Best bit is you can record stuff. Only other option is SKY GO using a VPN.
> 
> filmon(dot)com stream bbc itv ch4 etc for free you could try that and see if works in uae. sky tv and freesat are the best for UK Tv but its how you access it and who your internet provider is. I travel a lot so having world wide access is so handy.


Thanks so much for filmon tip- it does work here- I'm sat watching BBC breakfast! Amazing! I even watched the BAFTAs last night.


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Sounds excellent Jason, who is the UK company if you don't mind me asking


the one I use is store satellite , but the god about it unlike some of the internet streaming where u have to click and click on links until getting to what u need is that it works like a router , just plug and play and I reckon is about 5 inches , tiny little box that does the magic.....


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

:


stamboy said:


> Hi Foot Ball
> 
> Firstly thanks for the very informative posts. Secondly, it wasn't me who was doubting that it wouldn't work, it was another member



 I know it wasn`t but I am one of them ppl very opinionated and big mouthed .....


----------

